# Salutations...



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello as hard as it might be to grasp due to my login/screen/forum name, my name is Douglas... I know I know it is porbably a suprise, I think it was to me to for the first few years of my like I thought my name was stoppit! Cut it out! and Don't eat that! But now Douglas suits me fine and the only one yelling at me not to eat things is my wife. 

I try to write a bit, I actually completed for the first time the NaNaWriMo last year, it felt really good. I have yet to finish a complete book but I am working on it. My grandfather used to say that slow and steady wins the race. So slow and steady it is. Like most people I have a blog, this is my second one since 2007, but after next week it will be my permant home. 

The things I like are as different at they are strange, I can honestly fit in anywhere... well almost anywhere. Music, books, boats, bikes (bicycle), food, food, food, oh and I really like food. Because of that last thing I could also do to lose a few lbs but like my writing it is slow and steady lol.

I think this is enough of an introduction... I can not update my profile or signature or all that jazz yet so this will have to do...

Douglas M B

Smile... you the new guy... and if you can pull off the smile and the twitch... they just might think your crazy


----------



## Gumby (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there...ummm, Douglas? Yes, Douglas, welcome to the forums.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a feeling the link would be removed but I never knew untill I tried  I assume I can put it in my signature once I get my wings?


----------



## Gumby (Apr 20, 2012)

You certainly may.   Have a quick read through of the Rules and Guidelines, it will help you find your way around here. They are located by clicking on the 'Rules' tab in the upper right of your screen.


----------



## Euripides (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome o)


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

Euripides said:


> Hello and welcome o)



 hello and thank you


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

just checking to see if the signature and photo are working


----------



## Nickie (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Douglas.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Potty (Apr 23, 2012)

Awwwww what a cute animal! And it has a pet dog! 









Sorry.

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 23, 2012)

Potty said:


> Awwwww what a cute animal! And it has a pet dog!
> 
> 
> lol ty
> ...


----------

